# آلام القدمين والساقين عند الفتيات والنساء



## حياة بالمسيح (1 نوفمبر 2020)

عند الوقوف لفترة طويلة يؤدي ذلك عند الفتيات والنساء بالام القدمين والساقين وينصح وهم واقفين ان كانوا بالشارع ان يقفوا باحدى قدميهم على عتبة الرصيف والاخرى ينزلوها للشارع اي احدى القدمين مرفوعة بعض الشئ وان كانوا بالمنزل ينصح برفع احدى قدميهم بعض الشئ وهن واقفات لفترة طويلة
وعند نومهن ينصح برفع احدى قدميهن  والاخرى مستلقية طوال نومهن فهذا من شأنه يخفف من الام قدميهن وساقيهن وينصح بعدم ارتداء الاحذية ذات الكعوب العالية لان ذلك يزيد من الام القدمين والساقين بل الاحذية الفلات flat


----------

